# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Białe plamy po opalaniu

## dorota24

Witam, 

Właśnie wróciłam z wakacji, byłam w Hiszpanii więc słońce było mocne. Stosowałam kremy z wysoką ochrona ale mimo to na 2 dzień po opalaniu na ramionach i plecach pojawiły mi się plamy, białe, jakby nieopalone miejsca, 
Najpierw pojawily mi się małe plamki na plecach, a pod koniec urlopu nawet na ramieniu, już takie większe.
Skąd takie plamy, nigdy tak nie miałam? 
Proszę o pomoc...

----------


## Hanna

Sądzę że to od nadmiernego opalania, przy tak mocnym słońcu trzeba naprawdę uważać. Może to być również uczulenie na składnik kremu, może konsystencja kremu jest zbyt tłusta. Jeśli to nie zejdzie w ciągu kilku dni proponuję wizytę u dermatologa.

----------


## zegarynka

Bardzo prawdopodobne, że złapałaś łupież pstry czyli dolegliwość bardzo uciążliwą przejawiającą się wykwitaniem białych plan na różnych miejscach ciała szczególnie narażonych na potliwość, np. pośladki, plecy, piersi, brzuch. Bardzo możliwe, że to poprzez kontakt z wodą. Jest to tym bardziej oczywiste, jeśli jesteś osobą podatną na grzybice. Proponuję od razu zgłosić się do lekarza, nawet takiego pierwszego kontaktu, który przepisze Ci leki przeciwgrzybiczne. Dobrze, jeśli zrobisz to szybko, póki choroba jest w stadium rozwoju, bo później wyglada to nieestetycznie i cholernie trudno się tego pozbyć. Znam to z autopsji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj,

Ja mam ten sam problem. W 2010 roku tez bylam na urlopie w Hiszpanii i mimo stosowania olejkow z wysokim filtrem pojawily mi sie te biale plamki. Mam je zwlaszcza na nogach. Bylam u kilku lekarzy - najrozsadniejsza diagnoza jaka uslyszalam, to samoistny zanik barwnika, tzn skora marmurkowata. I pododno nic sie da sie z tym robic. Teraz unikam slonca, a i krotkich spodnic i spodenek. Trcohe ciezko z tym, no ale coz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co ja wiem moja koleżanka to miała poszła do dermatologa i przepisała jej maść robioną,cena ok.10 zł i po 10 dniach wszystko zeszło a plamy wyszły od nadmiernego opalania na słońcu no i solarka,pozdrawiam

----------

